# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Κάλυψη μπαλκονιών με ραντάρ, beam ή ότι άλλο είναι ιδανικότερο

## Viking

Γεια σας.

Επειδη σκεφτηκα πως η προληψη και κυριως η προστασια ειναι πιο απαιτητικη οταν βρισκομαι μεσα σκεφτηκα τη εγκατασταση ανιχνευτων σε δυο τρια σημεια στα μπαλκονια του σπιτιου.

Εχω εγκατεστημενο ενα  συναγερμο της olympia electronics εδω και 7-8 χρονια.
Μπορω να διαθεσω μια ζωνη σε εξωτερικους ανιχνευτες οποτε ο προβληματισμος μου λογω μή επαρκης γνωσης των επιλογων για εξωτερικη καλυψη ειναι τι μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω με σωστο αποτελεσμα. 
Οι αποστασεις ειναι μικρες, μεταξυ 4-8 μετρα.  

Σκεφτομουν για beams αλλα θελω αρκετα ζευγαρια, αν το υπολογιζω σωστα. Απο την αλλη ειναι οι κουρτινες αλλα δεν βολευει ωστε να καλυφθουν ευκολα τα ανοιγματα, συν οτι θελω προειδοποιηση σχετικα σε αποσταση.  Ετσι  μενουν τα ρανταρ για εξωτερικο χωρο. Ειδα σε διαφορα διαγραμματα στο διαδικτυο οτι εχουν ρυθμιζομενο ανιχνευτη αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως εχω ψευδοσυναργερμους με τις γατες που ειναι συγκατοικοι στη τρελα μου.
Ακομη υπαρχει η απορια στο πως μπορω να καλυψω μια εξωτερικη σκαλα.

Οποια ιδεα, αποψη και προταση ειναι δεκτη.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## vasilllis

Μια πρόταση είναι να κάνεις σαν αυτό στην φωτογραφία.η άλλη να καλέσεις κάποιον που γνωρίζει διότι μελέτες εξ αποστάσεως δεν γίνονται.

----------


## Viking

Μια αποψη ειναι και αυτη, ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## 744

Το TD της Texecom είναι για εξωτερικό χώρο που αν και δεν έιμαι συναγερματζής, πρόσφατα έπρεπε να δώσω λύση σε ένα τέτοιο που έδινε συναγερμό χωρίς λόγο.

Έτσι διαπιστωσα πόσο κατάλληλο είναι για εξωτερικό χώρο, διπλό, με πολλές ρυθμίσεις, μεγάλη εμβέλεια (>12μ) και πολύ αξιόπιστο αν ξέρεις να το ρυθμίσεις. Αν δεν ξέρεις, διαβάζεις το manual και μαθαίνεις, κάτι που δεν φαίνεται να κάνουν οι εγκαταστάτες...

Τώρα λειτουργεί μια χαρά και είναι καταπληκτικό.

Δεν συνιστώ δέσμης.

----------


## Viking

> Το TD της Texecom είναι για εξωτερικό χώρο που αν και δεν έιμαι συναγερματζής, πρόσφατα έπρεπε να δώσω λύση σε ένα τέτοιο που έδινε συναγερμό χωρίς λόγο.
> 
> Έτσι διαπιστωσα πόσο κατάλληλο είναι για εξωτερικό χώρο, διπλό, με πολλές ρυθμίσεις, μεγάλη εμβέλεια (>12μ) και πολύ αξιόπιστο αν ξέρεις να το ρυθμίσεις. Αν δεν ξέρεις, διαβάζεις το manual και μαθαίνεις, κάτι που δεν φαίνεται να κάνουν οι εγκαταστάτες...
> 
> Τώρα λειτουργεί μια χαρά και είναι καταπληκτικό.
> 
> Δεν συνιστώ δέσμης.



Ευχαριστω.
Προσνατολιζομαι στην τοποθετηση ενο optex vxi, εξωτερικος με δυο ανιχνευτες υπερυθρων, που βρισκω ευκολα απο γνωστο προμηθευτη. 
Απλα επειδη  ισως βολευει να τοποθετηθει και ενας ανιχνευτης τυπου κουρτινας αναρωτιεμαι αν μπορουν να συνδιαστουν αυτα τα δυο σε μια ζωνη.  Κατα τα αλλα ολα καλα.

----------


## picdev

τα optex βγαζουν ψευδοσυναγερμους με πουλιά.

εγώ σκέφτομαι οτι η κουρτινα ειναι η καλυτερη λυση,

----------


## aris k

> τα optex βγαζουν ψευδοσυναγερμους με πουλιά.
> 
> εγώ σκέφτομαι οτι η κουρτινα ειναι η καλυτερη λυση,



ετσι ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι !

----------


## Viking

Εγκατεστησα σε μια ζωνη τον optex vxs και μεχρι στιγμης κανει αυτο που θελω χωρις θεματα.

----------


## panosvin

Eυτυχως τα λεφτα σου δεν πηγαν χαμενα σε κατι αλλα που γραφαν για κουρτινες και τεξεκομ

----------


## 744

> Eυτυχως τα λεφτα σου δεν πηγαν χαμενα σε κατι αλλα που γραφαν για κουρτινες και τεξεκομ



Γιατί το λες αυτό?

----------


## panosvin

Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν συγκρινονται τα vxs με τα απλα pir της τεξεκομ με τεχνολογια καθρεφτη σε σχεση με τους frensel φακους της οπτεξ και τους εξελιγμνους αλγοριθμους αυτης.Το πιο μεγαλο προβλημα των prestige ειναι ο ηλιος ακομα και σε double knock αν τα δει ηλιος εχουν παρει το ρωτο ερεθισμα και το δευτερο ερεθισμα ειναι πολυ ευκολο να επιτευχθει απο οτι δηποτε.Τα optex με σωστη τοποθετηση σε μπαλκονι και κοντρα στον ηλιο δεν εχουν θεμα ακομα και χωρις την ρυθμιση ακραιων συνθηκων που παρεχουν.Απο την αλλη εγραψαν οτι υπαρχρι σκαλα αρα με μια γατα η κουρτινα ανοιξε ακομα και σε διπλο χτυπο.Μιλαω γοα κουρτονα faro cylix eas cias που ειναι το ιδιο ρανταρ γιατι οι πιο οικονομικες καλοκαιρακι απλα δεν παιζουν.Αν σωνει και καλα ηθελε κουρτινα hx80am και τελος

----------


## 744

OK, κατανοητό. Βέβαια να σημειώσω ότι το ένα από τα δύο texecom το χτυπά απευθείας ήλιος τις πρωινές ώρες και δεν έχει δώσει ποτέ λάθος συναγερμό.

Το άλλο που δεν το πιάνει ποτέ ήλιος, έδινε συνεχώς λάθοςσυναγερμό ακόμα και με 2πλό ή 3πλό παλμό. Μάλλον έβλεπε κίνηση αυτοκινήτων σε κεντρικό δρόμο αν και αρκετά μακρυά. Οι υπέρυθρες φτάναν στον αισθητήρα.

Είδα τα VXS, πράγματι άλλο πράγμα.

----------


## panosvin

Να μην μπερδευεις τον διπλο παλμο που εγραψα απο πινακα με τον διπλο τριπλο τετραπλο απο ρανταρ

----------


## paulk

> Μιλαω γοα κουρτονα faro cylix eas cias που ειναι το ιδιο ρανταρ γιατι οι πιο οικονομικες καλοκαιρακι απλα δεν παιζουν.



Καλησπέρα.. Δηλαδή ο ανιχνευτής faro ip, faro ext είναι ίδια με το cylix της sigma? Το αγόρασε η sigma και έδωσε το δικό της όνομα ?
Τα υλικά κατασκευής και ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του είναι τα ίδια ακριβώς ή διαφέρουν?

----------


## panosvin

Η καθε μια βγαζει το δικο της μαμα ειναι η cylix.

----------


## paulk

> Η καθε μια βγαζει το δικο της μαμα ειναι η cylix.



Ωραία ευχαριστώ..
Ξέρεις αν αυτό https://dep.com.gr/alarm/anixneutes-...m-faro-ip-plus
με αυτό https://www.emimikos.gr/VENITEM/FARO-IP-Plus/
είναι τα ίδια?

----------


## panosvin

To plus ειναι πιο καινουριο mimikos και τα 2 δωδεκαρια
θελει λιγο προσοχη με αυτα μερικα δεν βλεπουν ουτε στα 5 μετρα με ζεστη
Ενω αλλα δουλευουν αψογα και 44 που εφτανε περσυ
Δεν ξερω αλλα το μυαλο μου παει και σε αντιγραφα
και φετος δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο καλοκαιρι να τα δεις αν την φας

----------


## paulk

> To plus ειναι πιο καινουριο mimikos και τα 2 δωδεκαρια
> θελει λιγο προσοχη με αυτα μερικα δεν βλεπουν ουτε στα 5 μετρα με ζεστη
> Ενω αλλα δουλευουν αψογα και 44 που εφτανε περσυ
> Δεν ξερω αλλα το μυαλο μου παει και σε αντιγραφα
> και φετος δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο καλοκαιρι να τα δεις αν την φας



Ναι το ξέρω οτι υπάρχουν αντίγραφα και για αυτό το ψάχνω τόσο πολύ. Απο μιμικο έχω πάρει αρκετά πράγματα λογικά θα έχει το γνήσιο.
Το plus είναι αξιόπιστο στην ζέστη ή μπα?

----------


## panosvin

Nαι και το παλιο και το plus

----------


## Viking

Αφου γενικευτηκε λιγο το θεμα να ρωτησω τα optex ftn ως ανιχνευτης κουρτινας, τον εχει δουλεψει κανεις?
https://www.optexamerica.com/security-products/ftn-st

----------


## panosvin

Πολυ καλες 5μετρες ως 7-8 μετρα χειμωνα

----------


## picdev

> Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν συγκρινονται τα vxs με τα απλα pir της τεξεκομ με τεχνολογια καθρεφτη σε σχεση με τους frensel φακους της οπτεξ και τους εξελιγμνους αλγοριθμους αυτης.Το πιο μεγαλο προβλημα των prestige ειναι ο ηλιος ακομα και σε double knock αν τα δει ηλιος εχουν παρει το ρωτο ερεθισμα και το δευτερο ερεθισμα ειναι πολυ ευκολο να επιτευχθει απο οτι δηποτε.Τα optex με σωστη τοποθετηση σε μπαλκονι και κοντρα στον ηλιο δεν εχουν θεμα ακομα και χωρις την ρυθμιση ακραιων συνθηκων που παρεχουν.Απο την αλλη εγραψαν οτι υπαρχρι σκαλα αρα με μια γατα η κουρτινα ανοιξε ακομα και σε διπλο χτυπο.Μιλαω γοα κουρτονα faro cylix eas cias που ειναι το ιδιο ρανταρ γιατι οι πιο οικονομικες καλοκαιρακι απλα δεν παιζουν.Αν σωνει και καλα ηθελε κουρτινα hx80am και τελος



Και πως να μην ανοίξει η κουρτίνα με γάτα ? Αντί για γάτα δεν μπορεί να ηταν το χέρι του κλέφτη ?
Μήπως.ειμαστε υπερβολικοι? .

Τα optex τα έχω δει σε εξωτερικό χώρο και μόλις μεγάλο πουλί απογειώνεται προσγειωνεται , και πιάνει και τους.2 φακούς χτυπάει 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## panosvin

Η γατα περναει συνεχεια το χερι του κλεφτη οχι
Οι κουρτινες και αυτες χτυπανε με πουλια.Σκεψου την αποσταση των δυο φακων της οπτεξ που λες οτι χτυπανε με πουλια σε σχεση με αυτη της κουρτινας με μονο φακο.Με double knock τα νxi ειναι πολυ σπανιο να βγαλουν.Επισης αν ο ενας φακος του κοιταει προς τα κατω να ρυθμιστει  ως 5μετρα ειναι πολυ σπανιο να χτυπησει.Παιζει μεγαλο ρολο η τοποθετηση και τα εμποδια που πρεπει να ψιλοπροβλεψεις για να αποφυγεις ιστοριες.

----------


## MAN0S

Καλησπέρα κ καλή χρονιά σε όλους, μήπως κάποιος φίλος που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει τα ρανταρ paradox nv35mx  ξέρει αν απενεργοποιείται η κάθετη ζώνη?Θέλω να καλύψω 2μπαλκονοπορτες αλλά είναι ισόγειος ο χώρος κ έχει πολλές γάτες.Δεν τον έχω αγοράσει ακόμα,κ αν δεν απενεργοποιείται η κατακόρυφη θα πάω αναγκαστικά σε dg85.

----------


## giorgos76

έχω τα dg85 περιμετρικά στο σπίτι...Θέλω να τα αντικαταστήσω με κουρτίνες (με τα nv35mr), γιατί είναι πολύ αναξιόπιστα..την νύχτα δεν έχω πρόβλημα, αλλά την μέρα χτυπάνε με το παραμικρό...Πίστεύω γενικά ότι οι κουρτίνες είναι πιο αξιόπιστες

----------


## MAN0S

Να φανταστώ ότι έχεις παίξει με τις ρυθμίσεις στα dg85.Σε σχέση με τον ήλιο?Τα έχει κόντρα ή όχι?Οταν λες οτι βγαζουν ψεδοσυναγερμους το πρωι,στο κάνουν συγκεκριμενες ωρες ή τυχαια?Τα nv35,έχουν κ μια καθετη ζώνη που δεν είναι pet,οπότε εκεί ξεκινάνε θέματα αν υπάρχουν σκύλοι,γάτες κτλ.

----------


## panosvin

Τι εννοεις καθετη.κουρτινα ειναι καθετη θα χει.Αμα βγει αυτη δεν ειναι ρανταρ.
Τα dg85 τα χεις για καλα

----------


## MAN0S

> Τι εννοεις καθετη.κουρτινα ειναι καθετη θα χει.Αμα βγει αυτη δεν ειναι ρανταρ.
> Τα dg85 τα χεις για καλα



Εχουν τις κλασικές ακτίνες που ανιχνεύουν κ ειναι pet ,κ έχουν κ μια κατακορυφη(που κατεβαίνει από το κάτω μέρος του ανιχνευτή,ουσιαστικά παράλληλα στον τοίχο που βιδωνεται ο ανιχνευτής) κ δεν είναι pet.(πχ ο nv780 δεν έχει αυτή την κατακόρυφη. Βέβαια ο nv780  έχει αλλά θέματα κ μετάνιωσα που τον πηρα).
Τα dg85 δεν τα έχω για καλά, αλλά δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή για εξωτερικό με bus.☹

----------


## panosvin

Στο εχω ξαναγραψει για την δεσμευση με τα bus.
Tα nv 35 mx βαλτα με αναποδη τοποθετηση αν δεν βρεχονται σαραντα με 50 ποντους απο το εδαφος

----------


## panosvin

Αντι του 780 optex bxs am σκοτωνει με zx1 επεκταση για bus

----------


## MAN0S

Αλλού κερδίζεις,αλλού χάνεις με το bus.Η εξωτερική  επιτήρηση ούτως ή άλλως  είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολη από την εσωτερική.Αυτα που πραγματικά με απογοήτευσαν είναι τα nv780,γι αυτο κ φοβαμαι οτι κ nv35 θα μου βγουν το ιδιο. Ισως δοκιμασω τα nvx80 με ενα ρανταρ για αρχη κ βλεπω μετα.(ευτυχως που υπαρχει το εξωτερικο για αγορες,διοτι οι τιμες στην Ελλαδα είναι πολύ πολύ ψηλες)

----------


## giorgos76

> Να φανταστώ ότι έχεις παίξει με τις ρυθμίσεις στα dg85.Σε σχέση με τον ήλιο?Τα έχει κόντρα ή όχι?Οταν λες οτι βγαζουν ψεδοσυναγερμους το πρωι,στο κάνουν συγκεκριμενες ωρες ή τυχαια?Τα nv35,έχουν κ μια καθετη ζώνη που δεν είναι pet,οπότε εκεί ξεκινάνε θέματα αν υπάρχουν σκύλοι,γάτες κτλ.



τις ρυθμίσεις τις έχει κάνει ο τεχνικός υποτίθεται..έγω αυτό που έκανα είναι να μειώσω την ευαισθησία στο ελάχιστο αφού μου χτυπούσαν και την νύχτα..τώρα την νύχτα δεν μου χτυπάνε, αλλά με το φώς της ημέρας έχω προβλήματα...δεν είναι για να τα αφήνεις οπλισμένα φεύγοντας απο το σπίτι

----------


## vasilllis

> τις ρυθμίσεις τις έχει κάνει ο τεχνικός υποτίθεται..έγω αυτό που έκανα είναι να μειώσω την ευαισθησία στο ελάχιστο αφού μου χτυπούσαν και την νύχτα..τώρα την νύχτα δεν μου χτυπάνε, αλλά με το φώς της ημέρας έχω προβλήματα...δεν είναι για να τα αφήνεις οπλισμένα φεύγοντας απο το σπίτι



Κάνε κανένα σχέδιο πως και που είναι τοποθετημένα.βορα-νοτο,ύψος,μπαλκόνι,κήπο κλπ.

----------

